# Bella's Out Of Surgery



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Just got the phonecall i've waited all afternoon for, My darling girl is out of surgery and resting on the ward, Her LP op has gone well and she's awake after the anaesthetic. They are gonna try her on a light supper later on this evening and take her for her toilet. Fingers crossed for no overnight complications and she will be able to come home tomorrow, Thank You for the good wishes I recieved.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so happy for you and Bella! I am So happy that she did well. Thinking of you guys tonight. I'm sure she will be sooo happy to see you tomorrow!!! Good luck.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad everything went well. Waiting to hear about your lil ones is hard on ya. I walked the floor waiting for the phone to ring.
I'm crossing my fingers for her to have a quiet, restful night so she can come home


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Excellent news! Hope she has a great night!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

things go well it is always so distressing when your pet goes in for surgery and you do often worry more than you should .


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

That's great! Hope she has a good night, and you can pick her up tomorrow!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

that good news....praying she has an uneventful recovery...she will be glad to see you ...get ready for a million chihuahua kisses !


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

hooray!!! Should this take care of her LP or is it a wait and see kinda thing?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sending lots of healing vibes and positive thoughts to little Bella!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I am glad to hear she is doing well. I hope she get s to come home tomorrow I am sure she misses her Momma.


----------

